# Gaming Laptop under 50K



## speedyguy (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello,

I'm in immediate need of information regarding the following rig for my brother. We are looking for a gaming laptop under 50K. The best bid we got so far is "HP Pavilion G6-2304TX" (Priced around 47k). It has a dedicated AMD Radeon GPU and feedback suggest it performs well and does not heat up. Waiting for your response.

HP Pavilion g6-2304tx Notebook PC Product Specifications | HP® Support


Questions:
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Far Cry 3, Protocol, Need for Speed (Latest), Resident Evil Revelations. Photoshop Latest.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Strictly under Rs. 50,000/-

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7/8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 0.5 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: N/A

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: A day or two

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: It's a laptop.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Local

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: n/a

Enjoy~!


----------



## powerstarprince (Jun 17, 2013)

Few options for you, HP Pavilion m4-1003tx Notebook PC (D9G74PA) | HP® India @ 49k
Dell Inspiron 14R SE Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) - Dell: Flipkart.com
ASUS K55VJ-SX120D Laptop (Intel Core i5 3210- 8GB RAM- 750GB HDD- 15.6 Inches- DOS- 2GB Graph) (Dark Indigo Glossy IMR) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com


----------



## SunE (Jun 17, 2013)

Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5-3210M/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph-Nvidia GeForce GT 650M) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

A bit over your budget but the GT 650M GPU kinda makes up for it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2013)

SunE said:


> Samsung NP550P5C-S04IN Ultrabook (3rd Gen Ci5-3210M/ 6GB/ 1 TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph-Nvidia GeForce GT 650M) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
> 
> A bit over your budget but the GT 650M GPU kinda makes up for it.



Get this or



shadow said:


> Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com



this...


----------



## SunE (Jun 17, 2013)

Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

Is snapdeal reliable? The price of seems way lower than on other sites or even the Samsung e-store.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for your advices. Looking into all of them. Sorry I made the hard disk requirement to 0.5 TB (had written 5TB :O ).

Moreover, are we still into HP laptops running out due to overheating issues. I had faced it and that was their bad time. But I'm talking about some 4-5 years back. Have no idea now. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 17, 2013)

SunE said:


> Samsung NP370R5E-S05IN Notebook ( Intel Core i5-3230M/6 GB/1 TB HDD/ Win8/ 2 GB Graphics-AMD-8750M /15.6 Inch) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
> 
> Is snapdeal reliable? The price of seems way lower than on other sites or even the Samsung e-store.



^I was quoted 44k for the same laptop in Samsung exclusive store. And the sales girl clearly showed the bargain difference which was to be done If I finalised the order.

@OP - Chuck the HP you provided link of due to the fact it has 7670M, which is almost obscure now. 650M is your best bet.

And 5TB is not possible in laptops until you get multiple bays.

And there is no more heating issues in HP which used to be pavillion series.

PS: you filled up PC questionnaire


----------



## SunE (Jun 17, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^I was quoted 44k for the same laptop in Samsung exclusive store. And the sales girl clearly showed the bargain difference which was to be done If I finalised the order.



Ok thanks for the info.

BTW OP wants .5 TB or 500 GB as he has now mentioned. 5 was a typo


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jun 18, 2013)

S04in is worthy of that some extra bucks considering the 650gt. My roommate owns 650gt lappy (a dell one). Believe me, It's amazing.


----------

